# All turn B&W; HELP



## mikecox (Aug 15, 2014)

I have just completed a project and was about to wrap it up when all the images in the folder turned B&W   I didn't even notice when it happened; like I can't remember what I was doing when it happened.

I know there is a shortcut for switching an image to B&W; but I can't remember where it is or if it would fix this problem.  No other images are affected.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 15, 2014)

Pressing "V" turns an image to B&W, pressing "V" again turns it back to colour. You should be able to revert all those images back to the original state by selecting them all (in the Library grid view) and pressing "V".


----------



## mikecox (Aug 15, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Pressing "V" turns an image to B&W, pressing "V" again turns it back to colour. You should be able to revert all those images back to the original state by selecting them all (in the Library grid view) and pressing "V".


Yes, it worked!Thank-you :hail:

I knew there was a key, I just couldn't remember what it was.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 15, 2014)

Pressing Ctrl+/ in any module will overlay a list of the most common shortcuts for that module (though because converting to B&W is a develop function that one is only listed in the Develop module shortcuts).

Or you can download Victoria's most comprehensive free list of all Lightroom shortcuts from her web-site.


----------



## mikecox (Aug 15, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Pressing Ctrl+/ in any module will overlay a list of the most common shortcuts for that module.


Yes, and I did check there but no luck. I didn't know about Victoria's list though; I'll check it out, thanks.


----------

